# I blame you all...(kittens)



## Equi (16 September 2019)

You keep posting pictures of kittens and i did say i was broody but you did not stop!!!

Well i have just reserved two, a strawberry blonde  and a grey. They should be ready in a few weeks and i can't wait! I have so missed kitten cluddling. I just hope my current cat is nice to them..he can be a wuss but him and his brother used to bear hug eachother to sleep and he was never far behind my other lady cat so i know he likes the company of other cats. Im going to assume they are both male and my friends kid named the strawberry one Grandad and the grey one Moon lol


----------



## ycbm (16 September 2019)

Oh that strawberry blond is just gorgeous ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (16 September 2019)

Gorgeous!  Although what has Grandad been putting his face in?!


----------



## Equi (16 September 2019)

Isn't he darling. As soon as i saw him i needed him. I used to have an amazing grey cat years ago so when i saw that one i had to have him too even though i only really wanted one more cat. But it seems a shame to have one kitten it would be too scary for it (they will be stable cats)
I have the stable bars all wired up again and a new door fitted to the top so nothing can get in to them and i have their bed ready and a tray ready for cat litter and the bowls sanitized. I can't wait !!!!!

I will need to brush up on my cat knowledge though, like when they need wormed/vacc and snipped. Its been 7 years since my last kitten!


----------



## Equi (16 September 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Gorgeous!  Although what has Grandad been putting his face in?!
		
Click to expand...

haha the wider photo showed a few flower pots so i can only assume he has a green thumb!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (16 September 2019)

Haha!  I don't think there's anything better in this whole world than a basket of kittens.  They're both absolutely adorable and I'm absolutely jealous.

(To get over my kitten broodiness I've been watching the Kitten Academy live stream on YouTube).


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 September 2019)

Gorgeous!


----------



## EllenJay (16 September 2019)

I need a kitten - but naughty terrier would have them in a couple of hours ðŸ˜Ÿ (actually she probably wouldn't but it would be far too stressful - she never stopped trying to molest my older, long departed old cat)


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 September 2019)

Scrumptious! A local page to me had a advert with 3 kittens in someone's arms, wish they were mine.

We shall look forward to plenty of pics when they arrive. ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Equi (16 September 2019)

I really hope they get here! They are at my YOs farm and whilst they have all been caught and accounted for and being kept in a secure shed there is still always the possibility they could find a way to escape or run off at feeding time/tame time. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## dogatemysalad (16 September 2019)

Utterly gorgeous. What is it about these psychopaths dressed up as sweet little innocents that makes them impossible to resist?  I had a 20 year gap between kittenhood and I knew better, but I still fell for two teeny sisters who were born with the knowledge to conquer the household. Even the dogs adore them, despite being used as warm rugs for them to sleep on. 
Do post more photos once you have them home, they're so pretty.


----------



## Shady (16 September 2019)

Absolutely gorgeous Equi. Grey's are my favourites!
First injection best at about 9 weeks. 2nd by 12 weeks.
I'm going to assume their mum is not vaccinated? if yes the kittens will have a good deal of immunity from her, if no then  i'd advise keeping them in for a couple of weeks after the 2nd vaccine .( best to do this either way really)
 worming can start at 2 weeks so you would worm 2 weeks, 5 weeks, 8 weeks and 12 weeks . Depending on their age now I would definitely do at 8 weeks and 12 weeks, then each month until 6 months. Drontol is good.
I shall be expecting some more photo's mind


----------



## silv (16 September 2019)

Adorable, looking forward to more photos!


----------



## windand rain (17 September 2019)

I am a cat person but dont tell Willow (my labrador) but probably will not have another cat in my life so please can I be surrogate granny to all these wonderful cats and kittens.


----------



## Equi (17 September 2019)

Frankly i am going to assume they will come to me with nothing (like i say typical farm cats) so i wonder how i should go about a first worming? Assuming they will be 8 weeks. Will it be okay to just do it? They will see the vet in due course obvs but i don't want to worm/flea and vacc etc at once....too many chemicals for tiny untouched bodies. My first main concern would be worms....i can deal with fleas if they have any and as  i said abve they will be locked in entirely (until they are old enough)

When is snipping?? I think from memory it was about 4-6 months? I don't want to do it too soon but i also don't want to do it too late as i would quite like them to stay about like my beloved Baby (offically named bobby but has never since registering him at the vet been called it)


----------



## Barton Bounty (17 September 2019)

Awwww how gorgeous ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Barton Bounty (17 September 2019)

I would say they possibly will have had their first injection if they are house cats but not if they are just roamers. Id just go and start from scratch, they look mischievous lol. And its about 4/6 months yes for neutering ðŸ¤— id just get the vet to check over and give injections and give you a wee wormer tablet while your there or buy the  drontal stuff online, i think that is the stuff my vet uses anyway ðŸ˜Š i looooove cats but hubby wont let me have one , he said two bearded dragons two horses and two dogs is enough ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Archangel (17 September 2019)

They are adorable! 
Will the strawberry blonde stay that colour?


----------



## Rumtytum (17 September 2019)

Saw â€˜kittenâ€™ in your title and had to come in and see -  they are gorgeous!


----------



## Shady (17 September 2019)

equi said:



			Frankly i am going to assume they will come to me with nothing (like i say typical farm cats) so i wonder how i should go about a first worming? Assuming they will be 8 weeks. Will it be okay to just do it? They will see the vet in due course obvs but i don't want to worm/flea and vacc etc at once....too many chemicals for tiny untouched bodies. My first main concern would be worms....i can deal with fleas if they have any and as  i said abve they will be locked in entirely (until they are old enough)

When is snipping?? I think from memory it was about 4-6 months? I don't want to do it too soon but i also don't want to do it too late as i would quite like them to stay about like my beloved Baby (offically named bobby but has never since registering him at the vet been called it)
		
Click to expand...

If you want them checked by the vet as soon as you get them I would have them wormed then and book for first vaccine  to be done a week later. They'll get to know you a little in between and as you're not letting them out anyway they'll be fine.
If you don't feel they need to be checked before their first vaccine I would just order a wormer, do it yourself ( write it down) and book for first vaccines, then worm again at 12 weeks ( ish, depending on 2nd vaccine).

I always prefer to neuter after 6/8 months.( 6 months probably best for you) I don't like this new thing that breeders are doing which is to neuter and spay before the poor things even leave home. I don't care what the vets say, I don't think putting a kitten or puppy out at such a young age is good for them.


----------



## Bernster (1 October 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Gorgeous!  Although what has Grandad been putting his face in?!
		
Click to expand...

Haha I wondered about that too!


----------



## Equi (21 October 2019)

Unfortunately things have not worked out. The kittens mostly scarpered when mum was taken to get spayed and only four were caught two went to a friend and two sadly passed away. I think there is one or two banging about but they can't catch them now they have got a bit bigger and savvier. If they catch them im still happy to take them cause i have noticed mice for the first time in years and years (my current cat has decided he likes to be a kept pet rather than a working farm cat!) but no holding too much hope. I refuse to look for pets via gumtree etc but im keeping an eye open for yard kittens/cats needing a home through word of mouth and that.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (21 October 2019)

equi said:



			Unfortunately things have not worked out. The kittens mostly scarpered when mum was taken to get spayed and only four were caught two went to a friend and two sadly passed away. I think there is one or two banging about but they can't catch them now they have got a bit bigger and savvier. If they catch them im still happy to take them cause i have noticed mice for the first time in years and years (my current cat has decided he likes to be a kept pet rather than a working farm cat!) but no holding too much hope. I refuse to look for pets via gumtree etc but im keeping an eye open for yard kittens/cats needing a home through word of mouth and that.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no that's sad news.  Can you put a cat trap out?


----------



## windand rain (21 October 2019)

That is sad probably should have got the kittens away while they had them


----------



## Equi (21 October 2019)

I was on holiday so wasn't able to get them  They may eventually be caught but the likelyhood of them being tamable is getting slim. I have a secure room for them but i don't necessarily want to FORCE them either, hence why i was keen to get kittens. If they are totally wild i find they just go first chance they get even if fed.


----------



## claret09 (21 October 2019)

have a couple of beautiful black and white rescue cats. they are amazing, can't imagine life without them. they are brother and sister and they absolutely love each other.  there must be someone near to you who rehomes rescue cats. it is so worth while.


----------



## Equi (21 October 2019)

There are many places but im not the type of place they consider. I want yard/stable cats not pets. They will be looked after as pets in that i will get them vacc/desexeed/wormed and chipped but they will be yard animals.


----------



## Equi (18 November 2019)

So ive found more and im getting kittens this week  There is three of them and i only want two. But i feel bad leaving one alone, so im taking all three  One may go to a friend, but ill see how they go if they make it here lol 

The kitten saga continues!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (18 November 2019)

equi said:



			So ive found more and im getting kittens this week  There is three of them and i only want two. But i feel bad leaving one alone, so im taking all three  One may go to a friend, but ill see how they go if they make it here lol

The kitten saga continues!
		
Click to expand...

Taking all three is the honourable thing to do really.  It's practically illegal to leave one on its own.  It's also illegal to post that you're getting kittens and not post pictures of them, so can you please guarantee to the good people on this thread that photos will be forthcoming?


----------



## Equi (18 November 2019)

If kittens are forthcoming you can guarantee photos! Fingers crossed for kittens


----------



## BeckyFlowers (18 November 2019)

equi said:



			If kittens are forthcoming you can guarantee photos! Fingers crossed for kittens 

Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Archangel (18 November 2019)

equi said:



			So ive found more and im getting kittens this week 

Click to expand...

Yay kittens 




			There is three of them and i only want two. But i feel bad leaving one alone, so im taking all three
		
Click to expand...

Resistance is useless (as you have found out!).


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 November 2019)

There's no way I could leave one so you are doing the honourable thing taking the 3 of them.ðŸ˜€


----------



## Equi (21 November 2019)

Finally ended up with kittens! Just one photo as they are very feral so didn't want to stress them. Just sitting watching the CCTV now to make sure they all eat and drink (which they seem to have done about two seconds after i left) This little one seems the least timid hence a photo. They are all identical but with very slight differences..this is the pretty one, another has a black nose and the last has a black chin. No idea what they are yet as i won't be putting hands on for a few days yet. Will update again soon!


----------



## Archangel (21 November 2019)

How adorable â¤ï¸â¤ï¸â¤ï¸


----------



## Rumtytum (21 November 2019)

All eyes and whiskers, too cute ðŸ’“!


----------



## Equi (21 November 2019)

They will need names of course. but im going to have to select gender neutral ones lol. The vicious one is called Sid so thats pretty gender neutral..

Currently the others are "pretty" and "wheres the other one"


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 November 2019)

Gorgeous! 

I hope they tame up soon so that we can have more photos.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (21 November 2019)

Kitten is gorgeous, it looks like my Daisy (who is no longer with us)!


----------



## Equi (30 November 2019)

Kittens coming on as well as can be expected. They are still not by any means tame but i can get them caught and put them on my knee without being attacked and they will sit for a time before slowly trying to get off..they are happy to eat in front of me for a little while before hiding again. Thye got wormed today and two (Pretty and Squarehead nee- "where is the other one") took the pill and swallowed no bother and Sid Vicious lived up to his name and needed the swaddle and a glove lol funny thing though is he is the one who actually stays on my knee the longest. Thye have put on a little weight which is great and they are forming solid poos and on CCTV i see them romping about and playing with the various bits of tat i have deemed cat worthy toys. 

Some photos for reference lol 

This is Squarehead..






Sid Vicious






Darling little Pretty







All three


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 November 2019)

Lovely update!  They're beautiful.


----------



## claret09 (1 December 2019)

very cute


----------



## Archangel (2 December 2019)

Oh they are absolutely gorgeous.  Well done for getting pills down them.


----------



## Equi (17 December 2019)

Kitten update, they are all doing fabulous. I can't claim they are tame, and i doubt they ever will be tame cats but i can get them and pet them on my knee for a while but they are still skittish. Not as bad as they were by far though, and i can walk up to them slowly and touch them. I would still like them to put on a little more weight but they keep having growth spurts lol Sid is proving to be the most playful and my lovely driving whip is coming in very handy! 

They have met big cat and were not one bit afraid of him...he however ran away when they came near big wuss hahaha i always knew they would be safe with him because he is such a wuss.


----------



## Rumtytum (17 December 2019)

They are gorgeous! Trio of mischief 😃


----------



## BeckyFlowers (17 December 2019)

Look at their little faces!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 December 2019)

What's the name of kitten on the far left first pic?


----------



## Equi (17 December 2019)

Pretty is the most photogenic cat i have ever had. I can't (literally) get a good photo of the big cat i have had for 7 years! I have about 2 of his face but both are crap. He refuses to be photographed hahaha

Squarehead bless is just a bit of an ugmug and sid is just inbwteen.


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 December 2019)

lovely babies


----------



## Equi (17 December 2019)

Snow Falcon said:



			What's the name of kitten on the far left first pic?
		
Click to expand...

Thats sid, then pretty in the middle and squarehead on the right


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 December 2019)

He appeals to me. Like his ickle face. 😊


----------



## Equi (18 December 2019)

Snow Falcon said:



			He appeals to me. Like his ickle face. 😊
		
Click to expand...

Where do you live i can post him


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 December 2019)

Lol, pop him on the next ferry. 

We could use another stable cat. 😀


----------



## PurBee (18 December 2019)

Ohhhh they’re too cute!
Love their names 
Ive got 2 cats now, always had cats, they find me, strays tend to! The first few i homed when i was younger were ginger....then as i got older and more witchy ive attracted black strays...im now have my fourth black stray, a boy, great ratter, he even hunts squirrels! Never known a cat to do that until him.....
Stray black number 3, tiny princess 10yrs old, doesn't like the new stray and screams at him despite him being twice her size! Black stray 2 died recently at 20 yrs old, i had him since he was a wee kitten like yours..many many glorious moments and enrichments of life thanks to quirky cats!


----------



## Equi (10 April 2020)

Occurs to me this thread hasn’t had an update in a while. All three kittens are now not so kitteny! All three have been doctored and chipped/vacc so I opened their top door in the stable and it only took two days for them to realise there’s a big world haha so they now roam free. 

pretty has become very loving and will be the first to run to you and will choose pets over food (he makes me heart melt!!!) 

Sid is now spelled Syd as he decided to become female 🤦‍♀️ But mercifully has dropped the vicious and is now rather tame! It’s still slowly slowly, and only this morning I got my first proper head but from her!

Squarehead is now Kit because I was too embarrassed to say squarehead for his vet papers thus he was put down as kitten but kit has stuck lol he is still maintaining he is a feral cat and I haven’t had hands on him since catching him for the vets. He had a bad reaction to the anaesthetic and the vet said he went proper bonkers and frankly I think he has ptsd 😩 however slowly slowly he is coming around. He will at least meow at meal times from afar lol and yesterday he sniffed my hand.


----------



## ycbm (10 April 2020)

Lovely update!

.


----------



## Equi (10 April 2020)

Few more pics


----------



## Archangel (10 April 2020)

They are adorable 🐱


----------



## BeckyFlowers (10 April 2020)

What a lovely update, and those kittens just made me do a "nawwww" out loud.  They're adorable, and I think I like them so much because they have the same facial markings as my Daisy (who is no longer with us).  Feel free to post many more photos!


----------



## Rumtytum (10 April 2020)

Thanks for the update and pics, much appreciated happy news! They are gorgeous The Three Mouseketeers 💓


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 April 2020)

Lovely puss cats. Give Syd a head rub from me. 🐱


----------



## Equi (17 April 2020)

Kitty yin-yang! 






And kit is still a part of our life but he is very into his social distancing...


----------



## Equi (17 April 2020)

Posting this as a separate cause i didn't want it to get lost in aww photos

Syd is clearly very loving and tame now but she will sniff, rub over etc then sniff and tenderly bite/nibble my hand. Its absolutely not aggressive because i am literally holding my hand in mid air and if they rub on it they rub on it if they don't they don't. Its also not playful because same aforementioned applies. The only thing i can think of it is either testing what i am, or teething? Pretty doesn't nor has ever done it, nor has any cat i have ever had lol but then i cant think of any other female kittens i have had as i usually get males. Is this a female thing?


----------



## Equi (24 April 2020)

More cat photos...i cant stop haha im a total cat person and not having a dog for the first time in my life really has not phased me..not sure i could live without a cat though!!







Darling darling baby











last one is to try and show the colour. They are not black and white as i thought, but really dark tabby and white. its more clear in life, but this shows it as much as it can. Must ask what mum was!

Kit is still non-touching but he understands love time..when the rest are getting the love he will purr and rub on the walls and bushes etc lol its only a matter of time..

YO laughs at me, they were given as feral yard cats for vermin control....now im obsessed hahaha


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 April 2020)

They're all gorgeous! 

What's the lovely ginger one called?


----------



## Equi (24 April 2020)

That is my precious Baby. His real name is bobby but he has never been called it bar in the vets lol


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 April 2020)

RE the nibbling Kasper will sometimes snuggle up on the pillow when I'm in bed and gently bite my forehead... I think it's a grooming behaviour. I generally try to hide under the covers when he does it, although he normally thwarts me by getting in bed and then prickling my armpit with his claws. Sod. He purrs and purrs when he does it.


----------



## Equi (24 April 2020)

Yes im assuming its that sort of thing...she only does it to me not dad! She taught Pretty to do it too so i had to get a bit tough and stood up saying AH to be met with four nonchalant blinking eyes. I could almost hear them think "shell be back for more..wuss"


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 April 2020)

I'm sure that most cats think that humans are weird, large kittens that need looking after and that we couldn't possibly survive without them. Have they caught you any 'snacks' yet?


----------



## Equi (24 April 2020)

Nope. Baby has always been a pathetic hunter..he completely misunderstood his employment contract. My last foster cat who ended up not leaving would leave me gifts in the hay, mostly rabbits, but the kittens are probably too young to do that yet lol i have never seen rats here and only one or two mice so i think the vermin stay away out of respect. Which always baffles me really, cause i have a river on 3 sides, food everywhere if you want to get it and loads of living places! Im almost offended that rats dont like me. But not really.


----------



## Rumtytum (25 April 2020)

Fab photos! You can clearly see the tabby markings - and very glossy coat 😊


----------



## Amymay (25 April 2020)

My last cat was a nibbler too.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (25 April 2020)

My husband had one, Lucy, who did her best to teach him to hunt and climb trees.  We had a leaning apple tree just outside our caravan which was always used by mum cat to teach her kittens how to climb.  Lucy used to rub round my husband then gallop up the tree and look round waiting for him to follow. Sweet.  She would also get very excited if he was rummaging around in a box of tools and come and peer over his shoulder.  Then give him a sorrowful look for being so thick about hunting.  She was quarter siamese and a real character.  Husband adored her.


----------



## Equi (27 April 2020)

This morning kit walked up to me sniffed my hand and then gave me a head butt and let me scratch his back  maybe he wants to be tame after all!


----------



## Equi (16 May 2020)

More kitty loven. All still here thankfully! They seem to respect cars thankfully. Ive seent them down at the gate looking out so i really hope they become road savvy. (i have noticed linked photos don't stay on the forum long...anyone know why???)

Pretty at dinner time. Got very concerend i was not putting the food out faster. Isn't he just dreamy!?!?





Poor baby getting mobbed






Syd thinks Kit is a dirty boy 






And the shinging light, Kit is now TAME!


----------



## Archangel (16 May 2020)

Adorable.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (16 May 2020)

Oh love them, they're just so cute!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 May 2020)

Yay! More cat photos! 

*does happy dance*


----------



## Bernster (17 May 2020)

Pretty has Hollywood looks!


----------



## Rumtytum (17 May 2020)

Pretty’s whiskers are awesome!  (they are all gorgeous 😊)


----------

